# Wattwürmer in Hamburg kaufen !!



## Ekilog (6. Dezember 2002)

Weiß einer von euch, ob und wo man in Hamburg eventuel Wattwürmer kaufen kann? Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Ich will nämlich vom 20 - 23.12 nach Großenbrode fahren und auf Dorsch und Scholle angeln und würde gerne die Wattis schon in HH kaufen, um mehr Zeit zum Angeln zu haben. Ausserdem weiß man ja nie ob man da oben welche bekommt.

Also Danke schon jetzt!

 :a  :s  :a  :s  :a  :s  :a


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (6. Dezember 2002)

*Natürlich*

Schau mal HIER rein.


----------



## wolle (6. Dezember 2002)

Willkommen an Board #h  #h  #h


----------



## belle-hro (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von FFT_Webmaster _
> Schau mal HIER rein.


Na wenn dat ma keine Schleichwerbung is  :q  :q 

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat Brüggen Mundsburger Damm auch welche.


----------



## Michael Grabow (6. Dezember 2002)

Willkommen im Board Ekilog!
Aus welcher Ecke in Hamburg kommst Du? Wattwürmer bekommst Du an jeder Ecke Hamburgs auf Vorbestellung. Einige Läden bhaben sogar immer welche.


----------



## Ekilog (6. Dezember 2002)

Danke für die Tipps. Werde morgen mal nach Mundsburg fahren und bei Brüggen nachfragen, ob die welche haben.

@ Michael Grabow:

Ich komme aus Steilshoop


----------



## Locke (6. Dezember 2002)

@Ekilog
Willkommen on Board.

Wattwürmer bekommst Du in Hamburg bei fast jedem Angelladen. Sogar bei Spiel & Sport Karstadt in der Mönckebergstrasse, aber nur auf Vorbestellung.

Desweiteren hat Martin´s in Rahlstedt und Ronni´s Angelshop in der Bramfelder Str. 77 /Ecke Drosselstr. (in der Näche von Barmbeker Bhf) die ganze Woche Wattwürmer. 

Brüggen am Mundsburger Damm bekommt Mittwochs, meist Donnerstags frische Wattis, die sie häufig bis Samstag verkauft haben. Reservieren lohnt sich.

Soll keine Schleichwerbung für die Shops sein, sondern nur Einkaufstips!  :q 

Gruss Locke


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (6. Dezember 2002)

**lol**

@Belle,
*schleich schleich*  Ich kann aber niemanden empfehlen den ich nicht kenne Martins kenne ich eben gut und die Köder sind auch in Ordnung. Sonst kaufe ich da nichts weil es einfach zu weit weg ist und unsere Vereinkameraden dort die Wattis holen und mitbringen.

Also Alternativen würden mich genauso interessieren  :m


----------



## Michael Grabow (7. Dezember 2002)

Ob du bei Ronni oder bei Martins aus der Hälterung, oder aber von einem der anderen Dealer wie XYZ auf Vorbestellung kaufst ist eigentlich egal. Die Qualität der Würmer ist von mal zu mal unterschiedlich. Ich zB kaufe meine immer bei Ronni&acute;s Angelshop in Bramfeld,bei Schirmer/Mohrenberg im Marktkaufcenter in Bergedorf oder bei Glunz in Bergedorf. Das einzige was ist, du kannst den Dealer anmaulen wenn sie mal sehr klein sind. Bringen tuts für das Wochenende aber trotzdem nichts. Bei Gemeinschaftsangeln kaufen wir meistens an der Küste direkt, dort sind sie frischer. Aber über die Qualität sagt das nicht viel aus!


----------



## shogun (8. Dezember 2002)

Moin ekilog,willkommen im board
hatte meine letzten watties von glunz aus bergedorf geholt gute quali und frisch waren sie auch.bis dann
gruß shogun :z


----------



## Ekilog (9. Dezember 2002)

Danke Danke Danke. Die Läden werden mir schon irgendwie helfen können. Zur not gibts ja noch die Küste.

Gutes gelingen und Petri Heil an alle, die dieses  :b .


----------

